# Escaped Midget



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 4, 2008)

*Q:* What do you call a psychic midget who just escaped from jail? 

*A:* A small medium at large!


----------



## lallieth (Jan 4, 2008)

David Baxter said:


> *Q:* What do you call a psychic midget who just escaped from jail?
> 
> *A:* A small medium at large!


hahahahahahahha


----------



## Halo (Jan 4, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 4, 2008)

i really like that one! :lol:


----------

